# 2012 Vaportrail Pro Staff Applications.....



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey everyone. We will be accepting applications for our 2012 Vaportrail ProStaff from November 1st through November 15th. Please email your resume and any information you'd like considered to [email protected] BETWEEN Nov 1st and November 15th. Successful applicants will be notified prior to January 1st.


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Will be sending mine in again. Love your strings!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, I got excited and already sent my resume and an email! Should I resend it after the first?


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

If you've sent it in recently that's ok. I remember getting yours, so don't worry about sending it again. Thanks!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Same here, will be sending mine again. There strings are the best. Hands down. Cant wait to be apart of VT again. So excited, can't wait.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

What are the different levels? I went on the website but couldn't find any info about different levels of shooting staff.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

I like talking to Steve. Do I have to work with Ears this year or can I work with Steve?


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

just emailed mine over


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Just sent mine


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Email sent. Can't wait for another great year.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Mine will be sent Monday. Great strings and wonderful folks to deal with........very fast shipping too.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Some of the best people to work with... Thanks again for everything last year and hopefully looking forward to working with you guys again this year...


Dennis Garrett


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

bat man....you don't have to work with me....you can talk to Steve...haha....


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Has anybody heard back about the pro staff? :noidea:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

No, but there are still a couple more weeks to go.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Has anybody heard back about the pro staff? :noidea:


I did because I forgot to attach my application lol.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

lol!

I was informed this morning that I made the Silver Staff. Thanks Vapor Trail, I am looking forward to a good year this year!:thumbs_up


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> lol!
> 
> I was informed this morning that I made the Silver Staff. Thanks Vapor Trail, I am looking forward to a good year this year!:thumbs_up



Me too!! Yay!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Very excited to have been chosen for another great year with VT!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

:whoo: Thank you for the opportunity again this year VT! Its gonna be a year to remember. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for picking me again. Lots of work to do now. Merry Christmas.


----------



## tank0020 (Dec 21, 2011)

Will the prostaff web page (pictures) be updated for 2012?


----------

